# Kittens for Adoption



## Fatima (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi, 

Im looking to adopt a small kitten around 6 weeks old . If anyone knows where i can get one please do reply. 

Thankss:clap2:


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I have seen loads wandering around at Khan El-Khalili Market in Cairo on the night - you won't even need to pay for them 

I wanted them ALL 

If you don't see any just put some food out you soon will


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Fatima said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im looking to adopt a small kitten around 6 weeks old . If anyone knows where i can get one please do reply.
> 
> Thankss:clap2:


A friend has 6 in Hurghada, white and multi col. Is that any use?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Try here 

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=16217425153

Egyptian Mau Rescue Organization (EMRO) emaurescue.org :: adopt a mau


----------



## ekexpat (Mar 23, 2010)

*Hi*

Are you still looking for a kitten? I rescued 3 yesterday. IF you are PLEASE call me !!! 




Fatima said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im looking to adopt a small kitten around 6 weeks old . If anyone knows where i can get one please do reply.
> 
> Thankss:clap2:


----------



## Fatima (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi, 

I have found 2 homeless kittens already. Thanks for the help


----------

